# shed plywood floor: treated?



## flamtap (Feb 22, 2007)

I am building a backyard shed, 8x12. 

I realized I purchased 3/4" non-treated plywood for the floor... Should I get treated instead? The shed will be on 4x4 treated skids on concrete blocks, with 2x6 joists. So the plywood will be 9+ inches off the ground in all areas. 

Can I stick with the non treated plywood and give it a good covering of primer & paint, or am I asking for trouble later?

Thanks!

-RT


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

You probably could get away with the exterior ply, but I'd take it back and get the PT and add a layer of thin exterior ply over the top.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

To avoid possible PT splinters on bare feet.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

If you choose to use PT, that is your business. Just be sure you fully understand why you feel you want to use it. Personally, I wouldn't.

What is the purpose of using PT? Do some studying, and learn why. That's what our Google toolbar is there for. :yes:

Using PT has nothing to do with being outside, nor with your floor being within 9" of the ground. The reason for using PT comes from inside your shed where you may store wet tools or spill water. Standing fresh water rots wood, not exposure to the elements.

If it were true that exterior use rots wood, every stick of wood used outside would be PT. Almost all of the barns in America would have rotted to dust decades ago. All those hundred year old split rail fences all over the place would be gone. Boats would would be sticks of toothpicks. All the old rollercoaster rides would collapse. Roadside signs and picnic areas would not exist. Front porches would fall off houses. 

Don't listen to just me....... go read and learn for yourself why PT was invented, where it is intended to be used, and why.


----------



## flamtap (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Since I already have the non-treated, and no pickup truck of my own, I'll probably use what I have and apply a water sealer, then prime & paint. 

This should protect against the occasional drips & spills. 

-RT


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Put a vapor barrier down on the ground. Seal the ply bottom, too. Be safe, GBAR


----------



## slowjo (Mar 29, 2009)

This is a mere observation, but why is it that everyone from down south does not like PT lumber? Up here in the northeast its used everywhere their ground contact. In fact I believe its code. Old decks that are not PT seem to rot out pretty quick up here. And old barns that dont have any paint over the wood, they rot out quite quickly near the ground as well.


----------

